# Tabelle bis Ende auslaufen | angegebene 100% width wirklich erfüllen!



## noopen (15. Januar 2004)

Hi!

hab ein kleines Prob und zwar:

meine seite soll beim einmaligen Aufruf (ohne aktualisierung) richtig gargestellt werden - und zwar so:
so solls immer sein (nur ohne scrollleiste, egal ob aktiviert oder deaktiviert) 






aber nicht so, so ist es beim erstmaligen Aufruf mit aktuellem Browserfenster, wird jedes mal wieder passieren (wenn dies der Fall ist, erreicht man bild drüber durch aktualisieren):
dieser graue balken rechts soll nicht sein, #ffffff soll bis zum ende auslaufen (den Scroller lass ich irgendwann noch verschwinden) 





und dieser Fehler tritt beim Netscape auf... ich wüsste aber nicht wie ich dies verändern könnt!:
der graue Balken mitten drinnen darf nicht sein 





Quellcode der Seite ist:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Seite</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#565656" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#565656"><table width="100%" height="261" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
      <tr bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
        <td colspan="3">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="22%" background="images/start-left-bg.gif">&nbsp;</td>
        <td width="558"><TABLE WIDTH="558" BORDER="0" CELLPADDING="0" CELLSPACING="0">
	<TR>
		<TD background="images/start-left-bg.gif">
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_01.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_02.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_03.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_04.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_05.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_06.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_07.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_08.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_09.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_10.gif" WIDTH="50" HEIGHT="261" ALT="start"></TD>
		<TD background="images/start-right-bg.gif">
			<IMG SRC="images/images/start_11.gif" WIDTH="58" HEIGHT="261" ALT="Enter"></TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE></td>
        <td width="23%" background="images/start-right-bg.gif">&nbsp;</td>
      </tr>
      <tr bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
        <td colspan="3">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
    </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

hoffentlich gibts hier ne Lösung für mich  
das Prob hatte ich schon öfters, in der Regel hab ich dann die Seite einfach anders gemacht, :-( aber diesmal will ich's wissen sozusagen  
danke
noopen


----------



## akrite (16. Januar 2004)

...da hilft wohl nur ein gepflegtes frameset:

<frameset rows="*,200,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame src="grau.htm" name="top" scrolling="NO" noresize>
  <frame src="inhalt.htm" name="bar" scrolling="NO" noresize>
  <frame src="grau.htm" name="top" scrolling="NO" noresize>
</frameset>

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## noopen (16. Januar 2004)

genau das will ich ja nicht... was mich auf einen anderen Beitrag von mir hier bringt:

Frames oder keine Frames, das ist hier die Frage! 

sollte sich eigentlich gepflegt mit einer Tabelle lösen lassen - hoff ich zumindest...


----------



## Torsoe (16. Januar 2004)

also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich weder im IE noch in Netscape (hab leider nur 7 hier) keines deiner beschriebenen Probleme habe...immer geht der Rahmen sauber über die ganze Seite...


----------



## noopen (16. Januar 2004)

hm, dann werd ich wohl mal nen gepflegten hinweis auf die einstiegseite stellen müssen:

* ALLES UNTER BROWSER VER. 7 WEG HIER!
ERST neue Version ziehen DANN gucken kommen...! *


  

ochja, will garnet wissen wie des bei leuten ausschaut, die seit 5 jahren nen PC haben und noch nie nen neuen Browser drauf haben... die sind ja alle soooooooooooooooooooooo gemein! - argh


----------

